# DreamChi Snuggle Bag Plush



## pigeonsheep

woohoo! with my new Janome sewing machine I will be unstoppable! :lol: :lol:

here's what i tested the machine on!








of course it's reversible too :]









let me know what you guys think! :happy2: i'll be giving this one to KC


----------



## michele

So clever,i love it


----------



## TLI

Beautiful! Price for 19x22 in minky print on the outside, shag minky on the inside. xxxx


----------



## Angel1210

OMG! It is gorgeous! KC will never come out!


----------



## pigeonsheep

michele said:


> So clever,i love it


thanks michele!!! :happy2:



TLI said:


> Beautiful! Price for 19x22 in minky print on the outside, shag minky on the inside. xxxx


Queen T i need more details on what you're looking for...like a picture might help! :daisy:



Angel1210 said:


> OMG! It is gorgeous! KC will never come out!


haha! i think she'll like it more when it gets colder. since she has a double layer fur she doesnt get cold much. thanks! :coolwink:


----------



## lulu'smom

That is fabulous!! I agree with T! I would like a price for shag on the inside and ultra-soft muted animal print fur on the outside 20 X 15 in beige/cream, tan, caramel or brown coloring whichever is easiest to find. I wouldn't be picky about the animal print--I'm really into giraffe right now. If muted is too hard to find that's not a big deal either, it would just be my ultimate favorite. Actually, ultra-soft shag on the inside and giraffe on the outside would be cool. Is all that confusing enough? lol


----------



## pigeonsheep

I'm so confused  please help me understand what a muted print is lol. Pictures please! It will help me a big deal rofl


----------



## michele

Have no idea,google it (LOL)


----------



## pigeonsheep

Boohoo lol


----------



## pigeonsheep

Google gave me this...am I close? Lol
DKNY leopard-print jacket

Is this "shag minky"?
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-sgepS4PDz...dle+Blanket_Tutorial_DSC_0046.jpgDSC_0053.jpg


----------



## lulu'smom

Yes!!! Those 2 google examples are perfect!!! But if I got one with giraffe outside, this would be an example: 
https://www.fabric.com/apparel-fashion-fabric-animal-print-fabric-giraffe-print-fabric.aspx
I personally like the first one in the second column.

Thanks, Michelle, for the idea of googling a pic!!


----------



## pigeonsheep

Awesome  I'm at the fabric store right now looking around


----------



## lulu'smom

pigeonsheep said:


> Awesome  I'm at the fabric store right now looking around


Sounds great!!!


----------



## pigeonsheep

Okayi got a whole bunch of soft fabrics lol. I couldn't find a really soft giraffes pattern however I did get a giraffee one that's like coarse but adorable. I also got the shaggy material as well for the inside. An adorable zebra soft print too. I'll post pics when I get home brb running an errand


----------



## pigeonsheep

ok lulu'smom im back :] here'swhat i gathered up today

this is the giraffe fabric but its not the really fluffy one you wanted since they didnt have it 








got a cuddle fabric, adorable owls








zebra plush one, this ones really soft








a white curly minky one








hot pink minky








white shaggy minky. the pieces all over was from the bag since they had to cut the rolls








tiger soft fabric









and here's KC last night in her snuggle bag :]


----------



## lulu'smom

That giraffe looks great! The giraffe blanket on the back of my recliner isn't "fluffy," but it's soft. It looks like that fabric would feel just like that. Would the white shag match the white background in the giraffe fabric? It's hard to tell from pics.


----------



## pigeonsheep

lulu'smom said:


> That giraffe looks great! The giraffe blanket on the back of my recliner isn't "fluffy," but it's soft. It looks like that fabric would feel just like that. Would the white shag match the white background in the giraffe fabric? It's hard to tell from pics.


i'll look for you right now. kept all the fabrics in the fabric room downstairs:coolwink:


----------



## lulu'smom

Take your time. BTW, KC is ADORABLE in her new bed you made her!!! Also, when I got to looking at that giraffe fabric it made me wonder...do they have that shag fabric in black? There is black in the giraffe fabric, that would be a gorgeous combination.


----------



## pigeonsheep

okay so the giraffe "white" on it is more like a light light tannish color. for the shaggy minky it isn't pure white like the white curly minky. so from different angles it looks white or off white. i think it'll match and look furtastic! <-- yes i used that word :lol:


----------



## pigeonsheep

lulu'smom said:


> Take your time. BTW, KC is ADORABLE in her new bed you made her!!! Also, when I got to looking at that giraffe fabric it made me wonder...do they have that shag fabric in black? There is black in the giraffe fabric, that would be a gorgeous combination.


i dont think they had it in black for the shaggy but i did see it for the curly


----------



## lulu'smom

pigeonsheep said:


> furtastic! <-- yes i used that word :lol:


Witty, witty!! Haha! Decisions, decisions!! Give me a day to decide between the black swirl minky or white shag. I want the shag because I already have the swirl in her other cuddle cup, but I think black would look really good. What do you think?


----------



## pigeonsheep

lulu'smom said:


> Witty, witty!! Haha! Decisions, decisions!! Give me a day to decide between the black swirl minky or white shag. I want the shag because I already have the swirl in her other cuddle cup, but I think black would look really good. What do you think?


lol totally up to you. the next time i can go get fabrics is sometime in the middle of next week. hehehe im feeling silly today :happy2:


----------



## lulu'smom

pigeonsheep said:


> lol totally up to you. the next time i can go get fabrics is sometime in the middle of next week. hehehe im feeling silly today :happy2:


Not a problem at all!! I'm in no hurry I just really liked your bed. See if they might have had the black shag, and you didn't see it. If not, I'm really leaning toward the black minky swirl after I looked at the fabric. PM me when you go in case I miss a post. Now, go have yourself a great silly night, girl!! :laughing2:


----------



## pigeonsheep

lulu'smom said:


> Not a problem at all!! I'm in no hurry I just really liked your bed. See if they might have had the black shag, and you didn't see it. If not, I'm really leaning toward the black minky swirl after I looked at the fabric. PM me when you go in case I miss a post. Now, go have yourself a great silly night, girl!! :laughing2:


thank you! hehe im proud of it  i really shouldve taken a pic of the aisle while i was there LOL. i can also order for you online as well from fabric.com  i shop there mostly for cotton materials but it looks like their selection is more for the furs! let me know! lmao silly face!!! :eatdrink:


----------



## lulu'smom

pigeonsheep said:


> thank you! hehe im proud of it  i really shouldve taken a pic of the aisle while i was there LOL. i can also order for you online as well from fabric.com  i shop there mostly for cotton materials but it looks like their selection is more for the furs! let me know! lmao silly face!!! :eatdrink:


You should be proud! I'll go browse fabric.com. I'm a sucker for fur! :happy6:


----------



## pigeonsheep

lulu'smom said:


> You should be proud! I'll go browse fabric.com. I'm a sucker for fur! :happy6:


i have a feeling ur lookin at the Minky Cuddle Shaggy Black! LOL :smilebox:


----------



## lulu'smom

pigeonsheep said:


> i have a feeling ur lookin at the Minky Cuddle Shaggy Black! LOL :smilebox:


Ooooooo, spooky girl!! I was just looking at black minky shag fabric! Are you a mind reader?:nshocked2:

I don't know what kind of deals though you can get at your local fabric store. You just do what you think is best. Oh!!! Why don't you go to Mood!!! You can pet Swatch while your there! If I lived in New York and sewed I would so have to go to Mood! But I'm not a Project Runway junkie! lol


----------



## pigeonsheep

lulu'smom said:


> Ooooooo, spooky girl!! I was just looking at black minky shag fabric! Are you a mind reader?:nshocked2:
> 
> I don't know what kind of deals though you can get at your local fabric store. You just do what you think is best. Oh!!! Why don't you go to Mood!!! You can pet Swatch while your there! If I lived in New York and sewed I would so have to go to Mood! But I'm not a Project Runway junkie! lol


hahaha! i figured u were gonna look at the black one lol!  i love the pink and light blue furs too! wow! its a 20 min drive for me to the fabric store so thats why i order online at times and the deals are on and off esp. on fur material. today there was a small sale but it was the last day of it. online it looks like if i spend over $35 i can get free shipping woohoo :] let me know what you would like! and i just looked at Mood...their prices went from 20 - $50 a yard LOL ...no thanks rofl! everything in the city is pricey unless u go to a flea market ha! :nike:


----------



## lulu'smom

pigeonsheep said:


> hahaha! i figured u were gonna look at the black one lol!  i love the pink and light blue furs too! wow! its a 20 min drive for me to the fabric store so thats why i order online at times and the deals are on and off esp. on fur material. today there was a small sale but it was the last day of it. online it looks like if i spend over $35 i can get free shipping woohoo :] let me know what you would like! and i just looked at Mood...their prices went from 20 - $50 a yard LOL ...no thanks rofl! everything in the city is pricey unless u go to a flea market ha! :nike:


Well, if it helps you get an order together I can tell you I love that black shag minky and that giraffe fabric you bought tonight, but don't do anything that cost you more money just for me. Most people on here love the pinks, but I'm more into deep colors. I love me some black--got to have something black in every room. Yeah, I wouldn't pay the prices just to shop at Mood!! Crazy!!


----------



## pigeonsheep

woops! i hit submit :lol: :lol:

1)









2)









3)


----------



## lulu'smom

OMG!!! I'm in total love!! I think that black in the giraffe print is going to be to die for!! So excited!!!


----------



## pigeonsheep

lulu'smom said:


> OMG!!! I'm in total love!! I think that black in the giraffe print is going to be to die for!! So excited!!!


wooohoo! they are saved just for you :cheer:


----------



## lulu'smom

pigeonsheep said:


> wooohoo! they are saved just for you :cheer:


:foxes_207::foxes_207::foxes_207:


----------



## lulu'smom

I'm so excited!! Lulu's going to have a fine giraffe with black minky shag Dreamchi!!!


----------



## TLI

What's the price of them? Pattern minky on the outside, minky shag on the inside. Both materials run about the same price.


----------



## pigeonsheep

lulu'smom said:


> I'm so excited!! Lulu's going to have a fine giraffe with black minky shag Dreamchi!!!


Hehe yayyyy! 



TLI said:


> What's the price of them? Pattern minky on the outside, minky shag on the inside. Both materials run about the same price.


Queen T I need specifics so I can find you the materials and the prices aren't always the same. What kind of minky are you referring to? At the fabric store they don't call them minkys but online they have a bunch so its hard for me to just run an estimate


----------



## TLI

Both materials usually run $11/12 a yard.


----------



## pigeonsheep

TLI said:


> Both materials usually run $11/12 a yard.


if you pick out the fabs from fabric.com i can give u my price


----------



## cpaoline

That is a fantastic looking sack.


----------



## pigeonsheep

cpaoline said:


> That is a fantastic looking sack.


Lmaooooooo that doesn't sound right. Thank god I'm not a guy rofl! Thanks!


----------



## cpaoline

pigeonsheep said:


> Lmaooooooo that doesn't sound right. Thank god I'm not a guy rofl! Thanks!


Roflmao!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TLI

Shaking head. You girls. LOL!!!!!!


----------



## pigeonsheep

teehee heee! its a snuggle bag! :lol: atleast i didnt give it a fancy name like a Couture le T'Bag o.o


----------



## zellko

I made a oval pillow for the bottom of the one I made. When it's in the bottom of the bag, the bag becomes a bed. So now converts to a blanket, snuggle bag, or bed. It's been handy for travel. I used Minky & Ultra Cuddle just like the SL cuddle cups. Posted pics in crafts. Not going to sell them, but happy to share pattern.


----------



## pigeonsheep

zellko said:


> I made a oval pillow for the bottom of the one I made. When it's in the bottom of the bag, the bag becomes a bed. So now converts to a blanket, snuggle bag, or bed. It's been handy for travel. I used Minky & Ultra Cuddle just like the SL cuddle cups. Posted pics in crafts. Not going to sell them, but happy to share pattern.


Just saw the post! I can't really see it too well from the pictures but would love to see the pattern  I do however see how much ur baby loves what u made


----------



## zellko

*How I made Mickey's snuggle sack*

Mickey's about 5 /12 lb.s. For him I cut 4 squares 19"- 2 of bone Ultracuddle and 2 of Minky. For sewer's this is self-explanatory, but I'll give directions in case anyone is just beginning sewing.

Snuggle sack:
Sew 1 of each together along just one side. 
Lay flat with right sides together and sew around the other 3 sides. (I rounded the corners, using a plate as a curve pattern, so that it would be more comfy when folded as a bed.Leave an opening big enough to get your hand in comfortably along one side. 
(DO NOT leave a corner open or you will be miserable when hand sewing.).
Turn right side out and hand sew the opening closed. 
Find chi and have fun watching.

Pillow:
I can't find the little pillow at the moment to give the dimensions. When the snuggle sack was done, I measured it and then cut a slight oval just a bit bigger. I sewed the outside, then turned right side out.
Then I sewed an oval in the center, leaving opening and stuffing it, sew opening closed, then stuff outer part and sew outer opening closed.
Total cost: Less than $20 with scraps left over to make coats.
If any beginners want to try one, I'll be glad to send pictures.


----------



## pigeonsheep

Ah its the same idea as one of the beds I've made before


----------



## guccigrande

very cute! I love the leopard print


----------



## pigeonsheep

guccigrande said:


> very cute! I love the leopard print


Thank you! I have one more left of this set of fabrics for a small size like this  omg ur siggy is makin my eyes go nuts lmao!


----------

